# USAT F3 A&B unit using one QSI



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well after obtaining a USAT NOS C&NW AB set I decided to try and run both locos using one 10 amp QSI Titian. Well It's finally finished and runs quite well. It also saved me $200 for a 2nd decoder.







So hear are few pics. Later RJD


This is the A unit. I also installed the required fan to keep the board cool.











I also installed LED head light and Mars light as long as I had it apart. QSI makes it easy to use a LED that works well to make a neat Mars light.








This is the B unit> I used a 6 pin connector as I wanted to use a speaker in the B unit also.









Here the units a paired with my other A unit to make for a ABA set. I also painted the trucks silver which I think llos nice and sets and makes the locs stand out better. Alos brings out more of the detail in the trucks.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice looking Locomotives, Great job installing the QSI's. DCC is the future of the Hobby and it's great to see more installs and how easy they are to accomplish.


j.


----------

